# Wilbur the pig goes to Hog Heaven



## Mike CHS (Feb 5, 2019)

We don't have pigs but thought of several members tonight while watching the local news.  Wilbur, the pig was used in the 2006 remake of Charlotte's Web was reported on the news as passing on to Hog Heaven today.  Wilbur was 12 years old and will be buried in the Rutherford County family farm.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 5, 2019)

there's a local sausage maker around here that brands/labels all his products "Hog Heaven"...


----------



## Baymule (Feb 5, 2019)

I had to open this after sending MY Wilbur to freezer camp. LOL


----------



## Rammy (Feb 5, 2019)

I bet if you cooked him in an Instapot, he'd still be tasty.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 6, 2019)

I had to read this post after seeing the title. I kept thinking "@Baymule 's Wilbur went to Hog Heaven a few months ago, what is this about?"


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 6, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> I had to read this post after seeing the title. I kept thinking "@Baymule 's Wilbur went to Hog Heaven a few months ago, what is this about?"



This Wilbur was on the cover (ad) for the 2006 version of Charlotte's web mentioned in the opening post.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 10, 2019)

RIP Wilbur.


----------

